
The Evolution of Trust - rayalez
https://ncase.me/trust/
======
rayalez
A good video on the subject:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOvAbjfJ0x0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOvAbjfJ0x0)

